# Ages of Kindleboard members...How about a poll



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I had such fun reading the "what is your age" question so I thought I would poll the membership so everyone could see what are the most represented ages.

Vote and be counted  

Susan


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not pleased with getting older but the alternative is much less attractive.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

ha ha - I can only click my box for about 6 more months


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> ha ha - I can only click my box for about 6 more months


I thought the ranges were nice and broad - but I guess this is just a snapshot in time - I wonder how many are 29 and holding


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> ha ha - I can only click my box for about 6 more months


Oh wait! I can keep it until I turn 41 !! weeeee make that 18 months!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Susan M said:


> I thought the ranges were nice and broad - but I guess this is just a snapshot in time - I wonder how many are 29 and holding


I am.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Where is the selection for None Of The Above?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You can select none of the above by clicking the X at the top-right of your browser window.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You can select none of the above by clicking the X at the top-right of your browser window.


Wow. Worked like a charm. Took a while to figure out how to get back here, though.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder how old is none of the above.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You can select none of the above by clicking the X at the top-right of your browser window.


LOL... great answer Jeff!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan M said:


> I thought the ranges were nice and broad - but I guess this is just a snapshot in time - I wonder how many are 29 and holding


*I'll be going on my 11th anniversary in Feb. *


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't mind growing older--I'm a *lot * wiser than I was in my younger years. I wouldn't give up my wisdom for anything....well....maybe I'd give it up for my Kindle.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> I don't mind growing older--I'm a *lot * wiser than I was in my younger years. I wouldn't give up my wisdom for anything....well....maybe I'd give it up for my Kindle.


*Neither do I...lol, I just wished my body (actually my back-had surgery last year) wasn't so creaky *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> I don't mind growing older--I'm a *lot * wiser than I was in my younger years. I wouldn't give up my wisdom for anything....well....maybe I'd give it up for my Kindle.


But if you gave up your wisdom you might not be smart enough to buy a kindle. . . .


Ann


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Where's the lie your a off box?  45


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm 48 in years, but sure don't feel it inside!   I saw a great quote once - "How old would you be, if you didn't know how old you were?"  Don't know who said it, but I have tried to hold onto it and use it as permission to keep on having fun and not get stodgy...
...although by how often I embarrass my youngest daughter, maybe I should rethink that


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not even 20.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That age poll is quite a contract to the Zune forum that I frequent. Average age there is probably 18. 

I enjoy that board, but I must say that this is nice to hang out with some people my own age!  (46)


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

sjc said:


> Where's the lie your a off box? 45


I think you just use the None Of The Above box.


----------



## ShellyD (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey, we are much older statistically than we sound.  I was guessing this was a younger crowd.  We are young, hip and cool and age is just a number.  And I agree with whoever said it beats the alternative!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

ShellyD said:


> Hey, we are much older statistically than we sound. I was guessing this was a younger crowd. We are young, hip and cool and age is just a number. And I agree with whoever said it beats the alternative!


*That would be Teninx...lets not underestimate the power of tinfoil *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *That would be Teninx...lets not underestimate the power of tinfoil *


Which gives me yet again another excuse to post this picture:


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Good and interesting poll.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

The graph so far (with 71 votes) is amazing to me.  I thought the nature of an online board would skew the results to the younger set - I am so glad to see that we have all ages represented.

Susan


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought I was messenging a younger crowd too.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I thought I was messenging a younger crowd too.


Thank you... lol

Actually I am surprised too that the majority consists of us older folk. BUT, we are young at heart... It must be from all the reading we do... Keeps our brains sharp and our imaginations active!


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

I wonder if Kindle users in general (not just on KindleBoards) are skewed toward the over-40 crowd.  It could be one of the first technogadgets with us oldsters as an essential demographic.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Essensia said:


> I wonder if Kindle users in general (not just on KindleBoards) are skewed toward the over-40 crowd. It could be one of the first technogadgets with us oldsters as an essential demographic.


and about time too...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Essensia said:


> I wonder if Kindle users in general (not just on KindleBoards) are skewed toward the over-40 crowd. It could be one of the first technogadgets with us oldsters as an essential demographic.


I would think that this is true because younger people in general can't afford to lay down $350.00 for a book reader.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kindler said:


> I would think that this is true because younger people in general can't afford to lay down $350.00 for a book reader.


Hahaah, well, I know two young people with a very kind, loving and wonderful mother who did plunk down for two Kindles...actually, I got the second one slightly used so it was only $250 which made me feel better about spending all that money.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

kindler said:


> I would think that this is true because younger people in general can't afford to lay down $350.00 for a book reader.


I did offer to get the kindle for my 18 yrs old daughter but she said no. She is looking forward to have her iPhone next month.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow I'm in the majority!!!


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Wow I'm in the majority!!!


Yeah - but us 40s folks are nipping at your heels.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I did offer to get the kindle for my 18 yrs old daughter but she said no. She is looking forward to have her iPhone next month.


*Aww Shizu, she's going to love it!!!*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Only 82 voters?? With the number of people here, I was hoping more would take the poll... Maybe they don't realize they can take the poll and not have to post a message?? Come on everyone (lurkers, too) click on the box!! It won't bite...hehe


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Essensia said:


> I wonder if Kindle users in general (not just on KindleBoards) are skewed toward the over-40 crowd. It could be one of the first technogadgets with us oldsters as an essential demographic.


In the early days of the Kindle, there was a poll of the age of the Kindlers on the Amazon board. I thought the average age would be the under-40 set, especially the under-30 set (all those Digital Natives, you know). But it seems most of us were over 40, a good deal over 50 and beyond. I personally think the changeable font size has something to do with it. I'm not sure I would have plunked over that much money for a Generation 1 product, but the font size let me enjoy reading again, and has been *well* worth the money.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Aww Shizu, she's going to love it!!!*


Her birthday was on September and I told her she can have iPhone for her birthday present but had to wait till December so the contract that she has on her phone will be over. (T-mobile now) So she's been learning about iPhone and counting the day since. LOL Yesterday, she was playing with demo at the store for the first time (her friend has it but she only look at it), I could tell she's in love with iPhone.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Only 82 voters?? With the number of people here, I was hoping more would take the poll... Maybe they don't realize they can take the poll and not have to post a message?? Come on everyone (lurkers, too) click on the box!! It won't bite...hehe


Yes! I voted on other poll secretly without posting. LOL No one will know who voted for what.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> In the early days of the Kindle, there was a poll of the age of the Kindlers on the Amazon board. I thought the average age would be the under-40 set, especially the under-30 set (all those Digital Natives, you know). But it seems most of us were over 40, a good deal over 50 and beyond. I personally think the changeable font size has something to do with it. I'm not sure I would have plunked over that much money for a Generation 1 product, but the font size let me enjoy reading again, and has been *well* worth the money.


I think the younger set would rather have headsets and have everything pumped into their brains! I tried audio books for a while and they were OK, but I don't "get lost" in an audio book the way I do when I read... I have many friends the ages of my children (early to mid-30's) and they seem to prefer putting EVERYthing on their iPods. Our local public school is doing a pilot program where all the students are given iPods with lecture material and study notes. Since I am a visual learner... I prefer the written word. OK, I am done now!! Back to reading...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Her birthday was on September and I told her she can have iPhone for her birthday present but had to wait till December so the contract that she has on her phone will be over. (T-mobile now) So she's been learning about iPhone and counting the day since. LOL Yesterday, she was playing with demo at the store for the first time (her friend has it but she only look at it), I could tell she's in love with iPhone.


*Wow...so you're switching carriers too!!! How fun that she's excited and has something great to look forward to ))*


----------



## mommytolandl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll have to change my group in 9 months    But that's okay, my group needed some votes anyway.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it takes a certain kind of person to be into the kindle in the first place, and when I was around 18 (and through college) reading for pleasure was not my thing.  However, I am 28 (for 12 more days) and absolutely love it.  I am surprised though how many of my friends have been unimpressed with it and don't really get why I spent so much 'just to read books'.  I love my ipod, but only want it to function for my music.  I love my kindle, and only want it to function for my books!  It's amazing how many people just don't get that!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 22 year old daughter who desparately wants one for Christmas (and to share my account, of course).  She doesn't know it, but that and an orange skin will be under the tree!  My 25 year old and 20 year old daughters have no interest - how silly of them!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

vg said:


> I have a 22 year old daughter who desparately wants one for Christmas (and to share my account, of course). She doesn't know it, but that and an orange skin will be under the tree! My 25 year old and 20 year old daughters have no interest - how silly of them!


*What a great Christmas present vg!!! *


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Both my mom and 14 year old daughter are getting Kindles for Christmas.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Both my mom and 14 year old daughter are getting Kindles for Christmas.


My in-laws are getting a Kindle from us for Christmas - Do you think I will be on the good side of my in-laws after that??

My 18 yo daughter has had a Kindle for quite a while and loves it. She wants to be a writer so she sends copies of her works in progress to the Kindle to read and review.

Susan


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I definitely think you'll be on her good side.

My daughter sends her compositions to my Kindle so I can review them while I'm at work (we homeschool). I think when she gets her own, she'll do the same thing yours does. She also reads a lot of fan fiction and will be able to send those to her Kindle.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice to see another homeschooler.  We have homeschooled for years but I am almost finished - my oldest went away to college this fall and my youngest is doing most of her classes at the community college now.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Woo Hoo!  We got 100 votes.  

How long should the poll stay open and active - a few days or indefinitely or something in between?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think we can just leave it. We have new members joining all the time so they should get the chance to vote.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan M said:


> My in-laws are getting a Kindle from us for Christmas - Do you think I will be on the good side of my in-laws after that??
> 
> My 18 yo daughter has had a Kindle for quite a while and loves it. She wants to be a writer so she sends copies of her works in progress to the Kindle to read and review.
> 
> Susan


I do the same thing too. I also edit my friends' work too.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Population of the Kindler is growing everyday.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

oh no...the 40 somethings are now tied with the 50 somethings.


----------



## monsteralice (Nov 13, 2008)

The age spread may show A) which age group has disposable income, and B) who really appreciates the adjustable font sizes.

Monster Alice


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

The 40 somethings have squeaked ahead - are we the one's that most appreciate the increased font - eyesight failing, but maybe not quite ready for the reading glasses  

Where are the rest of you board members - 112 have voted so far.  We usually have more than that online...


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I notice my eyesight failing as soon as I turn 40...    Since then I have changed my eyeglasses so many time....


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I vote again,  it gets lonely here in the 70 plus group.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dori said:


> Can I vote again, it gets lonely here in the 70 plus group.


Hey Dori... you can hang out with me in the 51-60 group any time you want!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Angela.  I hang out actually with 50's  or less folks mostly.  Told my best GF when she turned 50 she was too old for me.  Get bored listening to aches, pains,  arthur,  bodily functions...  You get the picture.  (Unless, of course, it is me talking.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Bumping this post up for a bit - hopefully some new Kindleboarders will vote.  

I love the spread of ages on this board.

Susan


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Let's see....I am 51 as of 21 days ago, but I feel 25 most days, and my 60 year old darling husband thinks I'm 18 and beautiful! (of course, he probably needs glasses!) lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

theresa57 said:


> Let's see....I am 51 as of 21 days ago, but I feel 25 most days, and my 60 year old darling husband thinks I'm 18 and beautiful! (of course, he probably needs glasses!) lol


Which is why I have forgiven god for messing up my eyesight. I can look in the mirror in the morning and say ... not bad for 64. Of course, then I put on my glasses.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

It's already been mentioned that "with age comes wisdom."  But at forty-something I realize all the things I don't know.  I kind of miss the years when I thought I knew everything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so old that, as of January 20, the president will be younger than me for the first time.

Ann


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe there're a lot of new member?


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks like those young whippersnappers of 31-40 are starting to catch up!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I'm so old that, as of January 20, the president will be younger than me for the first time.
> 
> Ann


Me too. I hadn't thought of it that way!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bump

Our new members should have to fess up, too.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Bump
> 
> Our new members should have to fess up, too.


Yes, I agree.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Didn't I already post here? I forgot.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Just had my birthday yesterday and just posted! Still in the most popular age group it seems.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Are there 4 of us over 70?  Did I vote 4 times?  

If you are out there, let me know.  If you don't wanna tell you can PM me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Didn't I already post here? I forgot.


Alzheimer's sucks.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Only 12 in the 23-30 group, I bet I'm near the bottom of the group at 25 too...

Ack! 24, 24! Why do I think I skipped forward a year?!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Only 12 in the 23-30 group, I bet I'm near the bottom of the group at 25 too...
> 
> Ack! 24, 24! Why do I think I skipped forward a year?!


Take a ride on a carnival merry-go-round lately?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Take a ride on a carnival merry-go-round lately?


Oh what's that from? Merry-go-round that makes you older/younger...I know I know but I can't remember....

I'm getting senile in my old age T_T (mostly kidding)


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Oh what's that from? Merry-go-round that makes you older/younger...I know I know but I can't remember....


something wicked this way comes??


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I knew that's what it was, but I hate being wrong so I was nervous to guess....


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

You kids are going to have to do better than that if you're going to keep up with us fogeys. 

Yes, it was a reference to SWTWC.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Good idea Susan!  I'm a numbers person and stuff like this appeals to me. 

OMG!  I just made Lewis Carroll


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Good idea Susan! I'm a numbers person and stuff like this appeals to me.
> 
> OMG! I just made Lewis Carroll


congrats, KCF


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, I'm right smack in the center of the middle-aged    curve.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

ljloula said:


> Wow, I'm right smack in the center of the middle-aged  curve.


That curve spreads and gets wider.


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That curve spreads and gets wider.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Very interesting to see. I am 35, wow that looks older when I type it..lol, and have read ebooks for many years. It took my a few months to decide to buy the Kindle as I have well over 1200 ebooks in different formats. None of which are compatible with the Kindle.    I finally decided the eInk and the selection of ebooks available from Amazon would make it worth the money. I love my Kindle and am glad everyday I bought one. I have re-purchased most of my favorite books, I am a re-reader, and purchased many many new books. I still wish there was some way to convert my other ebooks, legally and easily, to Kindle format, but oh well. Wouldn't trade my Ken for anything!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i'm 39...just found ebooks this year using mobipocket for afew books. i thought kindle was a bit much when i frist seen it. read alot of reviews, an went with the dell mini only to find i dont like reading on it! although everyone loves the mini, i got myself the kindle and love it...wish i had tried kindle frist


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I just turned 50 and my Kindle was my birthday present to myself. I got my mother a Kindle for Christmas (and Mother's Day and her birthday!) She is in the over 70 group but I have to get her over here to visitand hopefully sign up.

Lynn L


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

31 here... finally in the official "I am a grown up" phase.  I still don't feel very grown up though, wonder if its a gen-x thing, none of my friends feel very grown up lol.  Oh well doesn't matter how old you are but how you live your life right


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Grown up is a relative term anyway.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Very interesting to see. I am 35, wow that looks older when I type it..lol, and have read ebooks for many years. It took my a few months to decide to buy the Kindle as I have well over 1200 ebooks in different formats. None of which are compatible with the Kindle.  I finally decided the eInk and the selection of ebooks available from Amazon would make it worth the money. I love my Kindle and am glad everyday I bought one. I have re-purchased most of my favorite books, I am a re-reader, and purchased many many new books. I still wish there was some way to convert my other ebooks, legally and easily, to Kindle format, but oh well. Wouldn't trade my Ken for anything!


WolfPrincess73 - You can convert - just send your books to _kindlename_@free.kindle.com and they will be sent back to you in .azw format. You will have to download them to your kindle via usb, but that is easy enough, checks Leslie's FAQs.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

> OMG! I just made Lewis Carroll


That just sounds so wrong in my gutter laden mind, but congrats on making another level.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

ljloula said:


> Grown up is a relative term anyway.


Exactly... I am 53 and don't always feel grown up... but then there are times my body reminds me that I am not as young as I used to be!!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Angela said:


> Exactly... I am 53 and don't always feel grown up... but then there are times my body reminds me that I am not as young as I used to be!!


That is sooo true! I just realized a few weeks ago that I can't stay up till 4 in the morning partying and expect to go to work without any ill effects. Never again... bedtime is 1am max now, okay 2am and I will allow for some grogginess


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Scathach said:


> That is sooo true! I just realized a few weeks ago that I can't stay up till 4 in the morning partying and expect to go to work without any ill effects. Never again... bedtime is 1am max now, okay 2am and I will allow for some grogginess


lol


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting that the three primary groups each have more members than the remaining groups combined.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh you kids!!!  I hate to tell you the brain does not keep up with the age of the shell it is in - in other words, you will always think you are younger than you actually are and boy does it hurt when reality sets in!
Anju


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> Oh you kids!!! I hate to tell you the brain does not keep up with the age of the shell it is in - in other words, you will always think you are younger than you actually are and boy does it hurt when reality sets in!


I hate mirrors.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay all you Kindleboarders who just joined us at Christmas time - It's time to fess up on the age poll....

We have over 1200 members - where is everybody?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I hate mirrors.


The trick is not to wear your glasses when you look in a mirror. Works wonders for me ... can't see a thing.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

How do I participate in the poll? I didn't see a link for a poll response, just submitting a reply comment. Being a researcher, it's good Karma for me and, well, just plain interesting 

Glynnis


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There should be radio buttons on the the poll. Click on the one for your response. Once you've answered, you'll see the responses.

L


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

It looks like I'm in good company in that 51 to 60 age group.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There should be radio buttons on the the poll. Click on the one for your response. Once you've answered, you'll see the responses.
> 
> L


Hmmm - no radio buttons on the only version of the poll I can see (appears at the top of the page with results) - or do I need to do this from another location on the Board?

Glynnis


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> Hmmm - no radio buttons on the only version of the poll I can see (appears at the top of the page with results) - or do I need to do this from another location on the Board?
> 
> Glynnis


If you are seeing it with results, that would suggest to me that you have answered it....unless the poll has an expiration date and can't be answered anymore. But I don't think it was set up that way.

EDIT: I just double checked. The poll doesn't have an expiration. So I would guess, if you are seeing results, you have already participated.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, Leslie - I don't think I answered the poll, although I did look at it and couldn't figure out how to answer ... perhaps I did accidentally answer  I'll give it a try on the next one ... I think it's a neat feature for the Board to have.

Glynnis


----------



## Nytngale (Dec 20, 2008)

Just did the poll....glad to see I'm still in the "bell" of the bell curve! (Good way to humor my ever-aging self!)   

Sherri


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

YEA! 61-70 is catching up to the kiddoes LOL


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

...and the over 70's has gained one.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> If you are seeing it with results, that would suggest to me that you have answered it....unless the poll has an expiration date and can't be answered anymore. But I don't think it was set up that way.
> 
> EDIT: I just double checked. The poll doesn't have an expiration. So I would guess, if you are seeing results, you have already participated.


Yes, if you've already voted, the poll will show the results of everybody's votes. (You can tell which option you selected when you voted: it is *bolded* in the poll results.)

Maybe, Glynnis, you accidentally voted!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Harvey - have you voted since you are now "legal"


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes! I voted right away - as the poll is for KindleBoards members, not just Kindle owners!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2008)

Everyone is sympathizing with each other over their age.  I happen to enjoy my age.  I believe the one other voter would agree with me.  I'm in the minority.  (And is the permission comment necessary?  I'm not 5!  )

I'm much more of a visual learner, so the Kindle fits my style.  I also tear through books, so I am being environmentally friendly with the Kindle.  Hooray.  


Erich


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm in the bell curve too!  I like being the majority for awhile


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I am in the lower end of the 51-60 group at *52* I don't mind being 52 but my body hates it.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, you guys are so old. I suspect you all got a Kindle just for the giant font option 
I pushed the 18-22 crowd into 6th place, edging out the septuagenarians.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

> Wow, you guys are so old. I suspect you all got a Kindle just for the giant font option


Yup, as a matter of fact, that was a major selling point.  I'm 45 and my eyes can't seem to decide if they're nearsighted or farsighted.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The 51 to 60 group are the baby boomers...There are just a whole lot more of us out there.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Wow, you guys are so old. I suspect you all got a Kindle just for the giant font option
> I pushed the 18-22 crowd into 6th place, edging out the septuagenarians.


Hahahahaha! Lots of old geezers here but thats all right cause their all pretty cool!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> The 51 to 60 group are the baby boomers...There are just a whole lot more of us out there.


You got that right!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> The 51 to 60 group are the baby boomers...There are just a whole lot more of us out there.


That's right. They built schools for us. And a whole lot of other stuff. Malls were invented for us.

There's a reason we play nice with scissors. Or maybe it is that we play nice in a group. Whatever.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> The 51 to 60 group are the baby boomers...There are just a whole lot more of us out there.


I'm a war baby. You baby boomers are supporting my social security. Thanks.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Wow, you guys are so old. I suspect you all got a Kindle just for the giant font option
> I pushed the 18-22 crowd into 6th place, edging out the septuagenarians.


Yay!  Progress. If there were a lot more textbooks available for the kindle....I think we can take over the board.
18-22 typical college student age. Looks like another from the 'under 18' group entered the board. So I'm only the third youngest now. Yeah


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Essensia said:


> Yup, as a matter of fact, that was a major selling point.  I'm 45 and my eyes can't seem to decide if they're nearsighted or farsighted.


Add me to this category. I'm in my mid 40's too and just in the last 6 months or so I can't see after a lifetime of better-than-perfect eyesight. The Kindle is perfect for this issue, at least so far.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Hahahahaha! Lots of old geezers here but thats all right cause their all pretty cool!!


Yea for Lizzy, Angela, me and a few others, I love being a geezer, well almost one! We ROCK!

our chairs that is.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Anju said:


> Yea for Lizzy, Angela, me and a few others, I love being a geezer, well almost one! We ROCK!
> 
> our chairs that is.


I want my senior discount at the dinner buffet!!  Some places give discounts at 50, but most are 55... so 2 more years!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm 29.  Love my Kindle, I can see all ages do


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Add me to this category. I'm in my mid 40's too and just in the last 6 months or so I can't see after a lifetime of better-than-perfect eyesight. The Kindle is perfect for this issue, at least so far.


Same here. I had perfect eyes then went blind at 43 (well, not really blind, but you know what I mean). After screwing around with glasses for a few years, I had CK done at age 48. That lasted pretty well but now I am back to needing to wear "readers" (drugstore glasses) to eat, which was the last straw. LOL. I can't stand fuzzy food. I am scheduled for Lasik on my left on Jan 21 and I am really wondering if I'll be able to read on my Kindle without glasses at all.

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

fuzzy food=9 lives in my house


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> Are there 4 of us over 70? Did I vote 4 times?
> 
> I am 74 and in five months will be 75! Wheeee!
> 
> ...


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Susan M said:


> I thought the ranges were nice and broad - but I guess this is just a snapshot in time - I wonder how many are 29 and holding


29! shoot i stopped at 21. I don't want the senior citizen breakfast, so no need for 65. I don't want to be president, so no need for 35. I don't need to rent a car so no need for 25. But I'll take 21 not for the drinking age, but to make sure I can go where I want.

Psssttttt:: I'm about to turn 25 and I already sometimes feel like life is getting away from me. Glad Kindle came out before my eyes get real bad and I couldn't read anymore.

LS


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I turn 30 in July, I don't care if I'm out of the 20's.  LOL!  I won't stay 29 forever


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ljloula said:


> Grown up is a relative term anyway.


Growing older is mandatory; maturing is optional


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I turned 39 yesterday (the 4th). Told my husband that was it, my last birthday ever. I'm staying 39!


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> Growing older is mandatory; maturing is optional


I tell a lot of people that when I grow up I want to be just like them--then I tell them that since I have no intention of ever growing up they have nothing to worry about!
Eric


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

intinst said:


> Growing older is mandatory; maturing is optional


atta boy!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Since we have so many new folks on here I thought it would be fun to revive this post  

Actually hoping more of us more mature ones will multiply and out number the squirts


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> fuzzy food=9 lives in my house


Lol. You always make me laugh!!!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

If someone wants to redo the vote, they will have to set up the poll again. This poll is closed and no one else can vote.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Add me to this category. I'm in my mid 40's too and just in the last 6 months or so I can't see after a lifetime of better-than-perfect eyesight. The Kindle is perfect for this issue, at least so far.


I'm in this category too. Excellent eyesight until my late 40's then wham -- Fuchs Dystrophy! Two corneal transplants later I can see, but reading is difficult. The Kindle is perfect because of the ability to choose font size. I love it and am in-love with reading again!


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

sem said:


> If someone wants to redo the vote, they will have to set up the poll again. This poll is closed and noone else can vote.


You can still vote if you haven't already voted. The voting is not closed for this poll.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan M said:


> You can still vote if you haven't already voted. The voting is not closed for this poll.


Sorry. I have already voted and that closes it for me. Didn't know that but makes perfect sense!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey us "mature folkies" are catchin up


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Kirstin said:


> ha ha - I can only click my box for about 6 more months


Thankfully I'm stuck in my age bracket for quiet a few years ... yay


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Just turned 45 on Feb. 7th.......and the Kindle was what I got for my Birthday!


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

NurseLisa said:


> Just turned 45 on Feb. 7th.......and the Kindle was what I got for my Birthday!


Grats!!! on bday and kindle hehe


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks.. I prefer 51-60  better than 60 (which I'm turning in a few months)!  Hah!

Ricki


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Either our poll or CNET is wrong:

What's the average age of Kindle owners?l​


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

On this board people actually type real words... not cryptic acronyms like the those young whippersnappers write these days!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Only in the highest percentage category for 4 1/2 more months, then I move to #2!


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

So, has the poll been up long enough that people need to change categories?    Happy Birthday everyone!


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

Susan M said:


> So, has the poll been up long enough that people need to change categories?  Happy Birthday everyone!


Too funny! I just saw this thread for the first time today, since you have revived it----and today really is my birthday!! 

No new category for me anyway-- I had a scary milestone birthday two years ago. But today is a poignant milestone for me nonetheless.
I have reached a birthday my mom never made it to and I have officially outlived her... so mixed feelings today, but glad to be alive!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Marine Mom said:


> Too funny! I just saw this thread for the first time today, since you have revived it----and today really is my birthday!!
> 
> No new category for me anyway-- I had a scary milestone birthday two years ago. But today is a poignant milestone for me nonetheless.
> I have reached a birthday my mom never made it to and I have officially outlived her... so mixed feelings today, but glad to be alive!


HAPPY BDAY!!! mine is tomorrow 

Luckily I have a few more years in the group I am in - and with all that white hair no one thinks it is the under 18 group right


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for reviving this thread Susan. . . .can you modify the original poll so that if we have changed groups we can change our 'vote'?  And, folks, I KNOW there are a lot more folks hangin' out here than have 'voted' . . . let's hear from the rest of you!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have updated the poll so you can change your vote.... And I will have to in a couple of months....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Marine Mom - you should put your birthday in your profile and then you will get lots of "special" birthday wishes, maybe next year  or maybe intinst will find this message, he's our unoffficial "social secretary" with sparklers, confetti and sometimes cake!

I tried looking for this thread a couple of weeks ago, felt there were enough of us new ones to add, but couldn't find it! Thanks Susan. Thanks for updating the poll Pidgeon92.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Just got back from Memorial Day extended weekend and noticed the poll. Just voted - I'm in the 61-70 group (61 actually).


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Only 46 votes for 20-30... I thought there would be more people in that age range...


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have updated the poll so you can change your vote.... And I will have to in a couple of months....


Thanks - I went into the options from my end and didn't have a way to allow changes.


----------



## Makiah_P (Jan 26, 2009)

wow. only three under 18? I thought there would be more.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Most people haven't answered.  I think there are almost 6000 kindleboard members.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm pleasantly surprised at the age breakdown of this group.  I really thought we would skew younger.  Just goes to show that us oldies still rock.    Age is a case of mind over matter....if you don't mind, it doesn't matter. 

KH
(very happy to be 62)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wasn't surprised at the results, since I'd seen an article online about kindle demographics.  It stated that there are many women over 50 read on kindle.  Also, the older you are, the more likely that you would want to adjust the font size, which you can't do with a DTB.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

At the moment (483 votes), the results really look like a true bell curve with the 41-50 bracket as the largest group.  It will be interesting to see if this changes, now that the poll has been revived and KBs has so many new members.

Another reason that there may be more people than expected in the over 50 group may be related to having sufficient disposable income to spend on an e-reader (and the accessories, of course) - even if we still have kids in college.  Or that we feel it is time to treat ourselves after focusing on the kids as they were growing up.

My philosophy about age is that I may have to get older, but I don't have to grow up.  (54 and still having fun)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Only 46 votes for 20-30... I thought there would be more people in that age range...


I'm turning 30 in July....so I only have one year left to be in that bracket. LOL!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Most people haven't answered. I think there are almost 6000 kindleboard members.


Actually only going on 4000. . . .but that's still a lot who haven't voted!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, some of us didn't even know the poll was there....


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jen said:


> I think it takes a certain kind of person to be into the kindle in the first place, and when I was around 18 (and through college) reading for pleasure was not my thing. However, I am 28 (for 12 more days) and absolutely love it. I am surprised though how many of my friends have been unimpressed with it and don't really get why I spent so much 'just to read books'. I love my ipod, but only want it to function for my music. I love my kindle, and only want it to function for my books! It's amazing how many people just don't get that!


I agree. I'm 29 (really!) for another month and a half or so, and most of my friends who are my age treat me like some crazy person who needs to be humored when I start talking about my kindle.


----------



## jimp1947 (May 7, 2009)

I think this poll is confirmation of the fact that young people are reading less. I blame it on television. TV was just getting started when I was a kid, so I did not spend an inordinate amount of time in front of it and read a lot. TV has done much to shorten people's attention span, something I have noticed even in myself in recent years. I found myself reading less and watching more TV.

For whatever reason, the Kindle has "re-Kindled" (pun intended) my interest in reading and I look forward to sitting down with Fiona and losing myself in the printed word. There is something about the Kindle that helps me to concentrate and shut out the world for a space of time. Like printed page artifacts used to do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jimp1947 said:


> I think this poll is confirmation of the fact that young people are reading less.


I don't know if I'd draw that conclusion. You might be right, I just don't know. I mean, it's a totally NON representative sample. And older folks are, frankly, more likely to be able to afford to buy the Kindle. And probably more likely to hang out here.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

OK, I just "voted".  I will always be 39, but for purposes of polling accuracy, I didn't fib "SIGH" and checked the correct decade.  I agree with others, the higher average age is probably due to the "elders" having a few extra disposable $$$.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Tripp said:


> OK, I just "voted". I will always be 39, but for purposes of polling accuracy, I didn't fib "SIGH" and checked the correct decade. I agree with others, the higher average age is probably due to the "elders" having a few extra disposable $$$.


I think we read more, but I hesitated saying that earlier here because I don't want to offend younger adults _here_ who obviously do read. Most young people had cell phones before I bought mine, even when the service providers were charging $1 a minute.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I will never have to change my category unless they add an over 80 selection.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tripp said:


> OK, I just "voted". I will always be 39, but for purposes of polling accuracy, I didn't fib "SIGH" and checked the correct decade. I agree with others, the higher average age is probably due to the "elders" having a few extra disposable $$$.


Okay, I too am 39!! 
And a few months.

(some 161 of them if you want to be exact about it!!)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll bet that the number of respondents kinda reflects the "active" members of the 4000 registered.
Just sayin......


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

look @ how the chart makes a perfect triangle lol

I'm 27


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I remember when the poll was first put up and it was the younger 'uns who were ahead, and us almost geezers were only 23 or so!  Yea for the geezers, we are moving up!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I will never have to change my category unless they add an over 80 selection.


Lol Me too, Dori

patrisha


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have updated the poll so you can change your vote...


Where do I click to get younger?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I'm 28,soon to be 29(end of June)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Just turned 24 on May 12th ...I would gladly go back a few years!


----------

